# Applecare for iPod: is it worth it?



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

So I've got a big front-number change coming up and have decided I deserve an iPod to console myself. Hence the above question. Normally, I'd suck it up and get the extended warantee. The thing is, Applecare for iPods is only two years rather than three for the CPUs, and I'm hesitant to spend the extra 75-odd bucks. Any opinions.

Thanks,

MacSackbut


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

I did a thread a few weeks back about my iPod Applecare experience. It was 18 months old and the hard drive started squeeking and ticking (dying, basicaly). The iPod would probably continue working for a few months, but it was obvious it would die soon.

I called up Apple, they sent a box, I sent the iPod and in less than a week I had a replacement iPod.

Definately worth it for me, but it's like insurance. You could theoretically drive your car safely for 60 years and never need insurance, but it's nice to have when you need it.


----------



## theanticrust (Jan 24, 2004)

Applecare came to 102 bucks for me, to be exact 

I'll put it this way, the intial warranty lasts one year, although free shipping to get it serviced only is availible for the first 6 months I believe. Shipping alone cost 45 dollars (why so much, I don't know, that's what Apple told me).

With Applecare you get free shipping for the entire 2 years. Although you can purchase Applecare anytime within your first year. So if you iPod does suffer a meltdown after the free shipping period, you can get Applecare and get free shipping again (that's what I did). 

The service I found was good. They just gave be a brand spanking new one instead of doing at repairs. Nice shiny back again. And they only took a day to send me the new one (Purolator took their sweet time).

Lastly if you battery life dips below 50% of its rated capacity, you can get that replaced.

Personally, I say wait till the end of your intial warranty. If the battery seems to be able to survive another year and your not having any wierd glitches, don't buy the Applecare.


----------



## retrocactus (Jun 17, 2003)

Why not consider other options instead of Applecare? 

Some places you could buy it from offer their own protection insurance (sounds mob related) that are usually tied to the dollar value spent vs a flat rate. London Drugs, Future Shop, Best Buy, etc all offer some form of this. 

I bought my ipod mini with a credit card that automatically doubles the warranty for free (up to 2 years)...I figure I'll be on to another device in two years so don't need much longer than that. 

In my case (with a BMO M/C) I would just call a 1-800 number to start a claim and they basically say to have it repaired through the manufacturer (Apple) and they will reimburse me. 

I've had friends go through this process for a dvd player and they ended up getting to keep the 'junk' player at the end and got a new dvd player out of it as it was cheaper. YMMV


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestions folks. I should have thought of the double warrantee thing myself since I do have a CC that does that. And I'd forgotten that you could purchase Applecare up to the end of the original warantee, so that's another option I have down the road too. 

MacS


----------



## Call me 'Sherman' (Nov 21, 2004)

Personnaly, I think that insurence services are a gamble, you might win (or in this case get a defect) you might not....

also, I may be wrong but if you buy the iPod on VISA then VISA will double Apples warranty so you might as well do that (if you have a VISA card...)

just a thought

ciao


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

oh nice, i bought my mini on visa. so how does the extended warranty work in that case? do you have to call visa if you get a defect?


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## retrocactus (Jun 17, 2003)

Yeah - your credit card agreement (or it's website) should have a number to call if you have a claim.

In my case, I have a Mosaic Mastercard from BMO (no fee w/Airmiles) that has this as a feature...I think it's one of the few non-gold/plat cards with this.


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

What retroactus said. I have a Visa Gold, which doubles the warantee (up to an extension of 1 year). I think that's what I'll end up doing. 

What I don't understand is why Apple care only extends coverage for one year on iPods. If it were two, like on the CPUs I'd probably spring for it...


----------



## kissenger (Feb 7, 2005)

For those of you who recieved a brand new ipod in return when you shipped out a busted one, what happened to your music? Is it just lost with your busted Ipod? Did you copy your music from you ipod to your computer before hand and then just paste it into the new one?


----------



## We'reGonnaWin (Oct 8, 2004)

kissenger said:


> For those of you who recieved a brand new ipod in return when you shipped out a busted one, what happened to your music? Is it just lost with your busted Ipod? Did you copy your music from you ipod to your computer before hand and then just paste it into the new one?


You're more than likely going to get a whole new iPod - so make sure everything you want is waiting in iTunes.


----------



## kissenger (Feb 7, 2005)

If i were to simply copy the "music" folder within the "ipod_control" (hidden) folder in my ipod to my computer, and then paste the contents of that folder into my new ipods "music" folder, would everything work out?


----------

